# Ferrari's Man Cave



## Juke 360 (May 25, 2007)




----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I hope the window is so that you can admire it all from the house


----------



## Juke 360 (May 25, 2007)

Hi TurboSnoop...

It's the only reason I left the window in when renovating


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I've seen this somewhere before .I Just cant remember where . It still looks amazing though. Well done 
Daz


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

And the real thing too, very nice and very envious


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

zippo said:


> I've seen this somewhere before .I Just cant remember where . It still looks amazing though. Well done
> Daz


I think I've seen this sort of setup on something like come dine with me believe it or not


----------



## Juke 360 (May 25, 2007)

Erm, no....not 'Come Dine with Me'!!! Seriously, they would have to eat a Chinese takeaway as I can't boil water let alone cook.

My garage was a project we completed at Christmas. Got forwarded on Facebook to a number of people and on Twitter. The walls have been venetian polished in Ferrari red (makes it look like marble). The decals are just stickers off ebay.

There is a little video on youtube showing the project in a couple of minutes. The venetian plastering looks great!!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I swear there was a guy on that show with your sort of setup. Don't blame you at all for it. I'd love to have it and my cars not as nice as yours lol


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

turbosnoop said:


> I swear there was a guy on that show with your sort of setup. Don't blame you at all for it. I'd love to have it and my cars not as nice as yours lol


I Distinctly remember attention being drawn to the window so the fella could still eat and keep an eye on his car. He didn't call it a car He called it a pet name ,which I'm sure most owners do It was either as you say home cook thing or an unusual house build program The presenter made a comment about seeing the car from the kitchen/dining room
I KNOW ITS NOW GOING TO SEND ME MADer trying to remember
Daz


----------



## Juke 360 (May 25, 2007)

Simple google search


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Polished plaster looks brilliant as does the whole garage.


----------



## Spaceman1 (Mar 6, 2009)

A seen that come dine with me guy with yellow 355 spider I don't think lhd was a strange guy lol


----------

